# Wilier kit?



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

I'm looking to get Wilier kit and having no luck finding it. the company website has pictures but is not selling. Other outlets have some but not in my size. Probably 2xl. 

any leads?


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

cycmike said:


> I'm looking to get Wilier kit and having no luck finding it. the company website has pictures but is not selling. Other outlets have some but not in my size. Probably 2xl.
> 
> any leads?


i have a 2XL jersey i will sell you


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've seen some on Ebay 


**


----------



## Thrawn (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm sure an authorized LBS can get what you need. I've been trying to get to the Italian site, but it keeps bumping me back to the US site. Got into the UK site though... Sorry, I need more posts to add a link...


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

There is this:
Lampre/Farnese Vini/Wilier/Geox BLACK EDITION Team Jersey - Short Sleeve by Santini - Prendas Ciclismo

If you look down the page you can find related products.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Try All4Cycling - Abbigliamento ciclismo, team professionistici, protour, cycling jerseys, bike shirts, cycling jersey, bib shorts, cycling socks, bicycle caps and cycling apparel. 

I've purchased a several Wilier items from them. They ship quickly and have good communication.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

lastchild said:


> i have a 2XL jersey i will sell you


Thanks. Which jersey is it? New? picture?


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

Yangpei said:


> Try All4Cycling - Abbigliamento ciclismo, team professionistici, protour, cycling jerseys, bike shirts, cycling jersey, bib shorts, cycling socks, bicycle caps and cycling apparel.
> 
> I've purchased a several Wilier items from them. They ship quickly and have good communication.


This looks good thanks, but looks like I'm too late for the ones I wanted. will bookmark for future search. Hopefully they'll restock.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I bought all my wilier kits here,,canada dealership but the shipping is fast..

InVita Sport Online Store



cycmike said:


> I'm looking to get Wilier kit and having no luck finding it. the company website has pictures but is not selling. Other outlets have some but not in my size. Probably 2xl.
> 
> any leads?


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

bon_gabs said:


> I bought all my wilier kits here,,canada dealership but the shipping is fast..
> 
> InVita Sport Online Store


You just cost me a lot of $$$$$. Thanks for the referral!:thumbsup:


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

anytime bro,,btw the owners are very accomodating people too,they give discounts as well and they charge low shipping..



cycmike said:


> You just cost me a lot of $$$$$. Thanks for the referral!:thumbsup:


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

bon_gabs said:


> anytime bro,,btw the owners are very accomodating people too,they give discounts as well and they charge low shipping..


Well, ten bucks for airmail (on $250 purchase) was pretty reasonable, I thought. They have lots of nice gear.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Oops. Wrong post.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

bon_gabs said:


> I bought all my wilier kits here,,canada dealership but the shipping is fast..
> 
> InVita Sport Online Store


I wanted to bump this thread in case anyone is needing to get some Wilier, Assos or Castelli apparel. They are good people and give personalized service...I ordered a kit and they sent an extra bib so I sent it back. They responded with an offer of 20% off next purchase, which I thought was very fair and I ended up buying another bib and saved about $40 plus free shipping. Low shipping costs and fast delivery.


----------

